# Transmission code ?



## scottyboy24 (Mar 31, 2015)

I am confused about my transmission code. Blauparts is saying the 2010 code is 09G, but on my sticker located in the trunk area, just beside the engine code #, is the transmission code # and it says it is KGR.
Can anyone please explain this? 
Do i order the fluid they say is the correct one for 09G or must it say it is for KGR? So far i have not found any anywhere on line that mention the transmission code KGR?
Anyway, any help here will be greatly appreciated!
I really need to get this stuff ordered asap.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

09G is the transmission; KGR is the transmission code. For example: you can have a 1.8 turbo and the engine code could be AWP.

Look at page 124 of this tech document; to see the trans codes for the 09g:

http://vwts.ru/vw_doc2/trans/09g/atsg_09g_09m_eng.pdf


----------



## scottyboy24 (Mar 31, 2015)

billymade said:


> 09G is the transmission; KGR is the transmission code. For example: you can have a 1.8 turbo and the engine code could be AWP.


Duh? :banghead: I knew that! lol! :laugh:

Like they say, Learn something new everyday!

Thanks so much!


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

:laugh:


----------

